# Brighter Scents ... half off sale!



## SoapyMom (Mar 16, 2010)

I just bought 30 of their 1 oz bottles for $28 including shipping!  That can't be beat!! 

Coupon Code  FS305

You can save 50% on all fragrances and fragrance packs (1 to 16 oz sizes included).   


You can buy four 4 ounce fragrances for only $10, or only $2.50 each (Regular $31) with sale price and coupon code combined.  

 Click Here For 4 Ounce Special 


Buy ten 1 ounce fragrances for only $5.50, or $.55 each (Regular $26).

Click Here For 1 Ounce Savings 

Sixteen ounce fragrances as low as $9.48 each (Regular Start at $19.95).

Click Here For 16 Ounce Savings 

Remember, all of the sizes are included in the 50% discount so take a look around at the savings.

Also, we have other things throughout the website marked on sale so shop around for great deals.

God Bless,

Lisa & Terry
Brighter Scents


----------



## snbpatterson (May 10, 2010)

It looks like this sale is over now.  

I do have a question for you, the juniper breeze scent, is that just like the bath and body works one?

Thanks!

Sarah


----------

